# Miller furnace led codes?



## dmiller33 (Oct 4, 2005)

Does anyone have a listing of what the flashing codes mean on Miller Furnaces. Specifically I am getting 2 flashes on the led and the furnace will only work if I reset the circuit breaker.


----------



## rabadger (Feb 24, 2005)

If the codes are not listed on the blower door you will have to get the service info from the factory. When calling have the model and serial numbers ready.


----------

